# hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC } ide: f

## padoor

here is the dmesg of my last boot.

does this mean my hard drive is dying?  some times only i get hard drives stop reading even after loading kde fully. else i have run parted and quit then only it stops reading without any program running.

whats going on here??  devices all looks like working no problems emerging browsing etc.

 dmesg

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #2 Mon Feb 26 09:55:12 IST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000001f6f0000 end: 000000001f7f0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001f7f0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000001f7f3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001f7f3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 000000001f800000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000001400000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7f0000 - 000000001f7f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7f3000 - 000000001f800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

503MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f4d50

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 129008) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   129008

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   129008

On node 0 totalpages: 129008

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 975 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 123937 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f6770

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1f7f3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1f7f3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1f7f6b80

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1f800000:df400000)

Detected 2399.442 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 128001

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda9

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 505776k/516032k available (3242k kernel code, 9768k reserved, 1225k data, 252k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb6000 - 0xfffff000   ( 292 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0000000 - 0xfffb4000   ( 511 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf7f0000   ( 503 MB)

      .init : 0xc0560000 - 0xc059f000   ( 252 kB)

      .data : 0xc042ab99 - 0xc055d110   (1225 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc042ab99   (3242 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4802.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=9604806)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00003180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 04

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 453 Objects with 46 Devices 146 Methods 24 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c05f6e70

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfa1d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................

Initialized 23/24 Regions 1/1 Fields 19/19 Buffers 8/9 Packages (462 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 50 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

* The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have

* this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 4080-40bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e8000000-e80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:01:05.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:01:05.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0004000, 00:0f:ea:96:df:69, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input4

hdb: TSSTcorpDVD-ROM SH-D162C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG SV4012H, ATA DISK drive

hdd: TSSTcorpCD-R/RW SH-R522C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 >

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 78242976 sectors (40060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8 >

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xe8180000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54609 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

EXT3 FS on hda9, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Portage & Programming to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Kabuto

It could be the HD, cable, or even motherboard/ATA Controller.  I would try a different 80pin cable first.  Also make sure you have nothing overclocked on your motherboard.

----------

## padoor

so it is not the opcodes unknown problem?

yes i have the new cables with me

i will try replacing them.

otherwise there is no read write error anytime.

the seek completion error goes with invoking of parted.

let us see after changing cables.

----------

## HeissFuss

If you don't trust your controller, hook the HDD up to a different system with a known good one and test the driver there (badblocks or other.)

----------

## eccerr0r

I've seen those BadCRC errors on my Promise Ultra66 card - only if I have two disks on the port and that disk is some sort of Seagate...  If that disk is alone, or shared on something other than a Promise Ultra66, then it would work fine.  I tried multiple cables, didn't help.

*shrug* no clue, I just used that disk alone on one port of the Promise Ultra66 ... works fine like that, so I didn't muck with it anymore.

----------

## padoor

i have another install of gentoo in another set of partitions that kernel also gives same kind of message. 

hdparm shows dma enabled for hda.

there is a windows98 installation which is very fussy about hdd scandisk in hda1 it did not say anything of crc problems.

i need to investigate into the hardware.

some bench mark utilities for windows i have . how in gentoo?

shutdown -Fr now checks the drive partitions and did not find any bad blocks.

----------

## HeissFuss

There's a program called badblocks.  If you give it a hdd device it'll try to read all blocks on it and report sections it can't read.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *padoor wrote:*   

> i have another install of gentoo in another set of partitions that kernel also gives same kind of message. 

 

Padoor, I recently have the same issue and I really curious to know how you solved it. Thanks!

----------

